# IH 5488 with only 1 factory door



## stahlecker

This 5488 was picked up from the factory in 1985 by the local IH dealer. Which factory I can't remember but heres th interesting thing, It only has one door. I KNOW this is factory, no one has put a magnum cab on it this was all done by the factory.

Basically it looks like it has a Magnum cab, but you can see where the sun has faded the paint on the right side differently and can see where the old door would have been. There is a glass window the fills the whole right side just like a magnum only it has an outward bulge instead of flat glass. The front windsheild supports that are normally on the 88s are gone. The glass is, I guess "caulked" together. The left side door opens out just like a magnum. The left window opens differently than the 88s, the bottom opens first. The rear window has one latch in the middle like a magnum. The controls are placed in a right side console just like a magnum only instead of just one gear shift lever there are two (one for gear and one for range). The gauges are 88 series gauges on in a slightly different placement.

This tractor is the big dog on the farm. It's got over 10,000 hours on it. It was dynoed after the first engine melted down, seriously the cooling system was way over worked, with the original injection pump at 240 horse.

So as near as any of us can figure this was a test mule for the next generation of 88 sereies IH tractors. If anyone has any other information let me know.




























ok can't figure ot how to post pics in the thread so here are links:

Imageshack - s5000146.jpg

Imageshack - s5000147c.jpg

Imageshack - s5000148.jpg


----------



## Idaho2+2

I can't believe no one has replied back to you on this over here. Someone found this and posted it over on redpower and it has caused quite the buzz. What a find to be sure. Is there anyway a guy could get more pix of this machine? I know most everybody wanted to see the right side of the machine and cab from the outside and what about a shot of the gauges and a little more of the interior and headliner? Really goes to show that IH already had the magnum pretty well finished and close to releasing as the New Farmalls before Tenneco bought them.

Awesome Pics!


----------



## axial1680

I am not sure if this is TX189, the Magnum prototype, seems alot of people are not sure, would need to track some more proof of its history!


----------

